# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Зацените фишку

## Hrisard

Наконец и мы дождались...даже в Киеве уже проводились такие вот весёлости. 
1 июля в Москве на велодороге в Крылатском пройдут гонки на тарантасах Red Bull Soapbox Race :dance: (для тех кто не знает тарантас - самодельный гоночный аппарат) для наглядности   . Самое забавное, что это не просто рисунок, а реальный чертёж будущего тарантаса. Вот бы на реальные фото посмотреть)
Может у кого-то есть ещё забавные чертежи тарантасов из финалистов отборочного тура?

----------


## ingenou

Ну положим чертежом это назвать очень сложно и в принципе невозможно, разве что в кавычках. 
А вот мероприятие достаточно интересное, у нас я ранее подобного не встречал. Нашел еще как Вы выразились "чертежи" остальных участников. В 14 часов 1 июля старт, всё же подъеду посмотреть что наши умельцы там насобирали.

----------


## паша34

Прикольно было.

----------


## yluka

http://www.yaplakal.com/fun/magic.htm

----------

